# Is there an alternative to Eucalan?



## Kim2002 (May 15, 2004)

I just got my first wool cover (Stacinator) from a trade and would like to wash and lanolize it since I'm not sure when the prior owner last did so. Is there anything I can use other than Eucalan? I'd prefer to just get something at a local store as opposed to ordering online, paying for shipping and waiting a week for it to get here.

I did read somewhere that I can use Lansinoh for lanolizing, but don't know the details. Do I just melt it in hot water, then cool the water before soaking? And how long do I soak it for?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

You can wash it with some baby shampoo then to lanolize melt lanolin in the microwave with some water and a squirt of baby shampoo and let it soak in the lanolin for an hour or so. HTH


----------



## racesmom (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's a link with a little more detail. http://www.fernandfaerie.com/woolwash.html If you decide to order online I love Doodlebottoms wool wash.

hth


----------



## Kim2002 (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have regular Woolite for other delicates. Would this be another option for me to use or not?


----------



## NowOrNever (Sep 4, 2003)

I don't think Woolite is recommended, although I can't remember exactly why?? Maybe someone else could help you out with why?


----------



## mumztheword (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi Kim,

FYI, you can sometimes find Eucalan at places like Joanne Fabrics or other crafty type stores where they sell knitting stuff. I saw it yesterday at a local fabric store here.

HTH, Rhonda


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I read somewhere that Woolite is not good to use - I think it might strip the lanolin out ?


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Yeah definetly do not use woolite. The old old formula they used was ok but their new formula isn't

I like Kookaburra wool wash personally for washing and liquid lanolin for lanolizing.


----------



## lestouffer (Jul 2, 2002)

I like Kookaburra too. But that is only online or a lys, probably. You might want to call them or check out their web site www.kookaburraco.com to see if they can tell you somewhere locally.
I don't like the ones with the solid lanolin, it gets stuck in the spout, then I have to squeeze to get it out and get a whle bunch more of soap too which I didn't need. But Doodlebottoms sure does smell good (tea tree scent)


----------

